# Ridgid TS3660



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been looking at reviews on table saws and the Ridgid TS3660 seems to be pretty good for the money. A friend has one, and he loves it. Problem is, I can't find one. All the HD's in my area do not have them in stock, and I was wondering if they pulled them from the stores? 

I don't have tons to spend, but I would like to get a better saw than what I've got. Any info would be appreciated.
George


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

George I have this saw and I can't say enough good things about it. I think they have discontinued this model in favor of the new granite top model. There was a recall on certain models. I know HD had a sale on the granite top model not long ago. But beyond that I don't know much about them.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have the 3650, it is a great saw. If you can't find a new 3660, try to find a 3650 on Craig’s list. I like the fence on the 3650 better and the cast iron table because I can use my magnetic feather boards with it.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello there,
Very happy 3650 owner here. No compaints really. Bought the last one in my local HD for $399 and I took my own sweet time in setting it up and calibrating everything that I possibly could. The only difference with the 3660 is the leg design, otherwise both models are the same for the most part. And as Jerry said, the cast iron top is excellent for a magnetic featherboard. Rolling base is so nice to move around effortlessly (I have to bring all my good stuff in for the winter since my workshop is my garage. Way too cold and with melting snow, too much dampness). Also, ZCI can be bought from Amazon for about $25 each that are made specifically for this model. Arbor will accept up to 3/4 or 7/8 dado. Fence is usefull and has little T-tracks for convenience. The only thing I would like to upgrade is the mitre, but that is typical.
Good luck!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

pemdas86 said:


> Hello there,
> Very happy 3650 owner here. No compaints really. Bought the last one in my local HD for $399 and I took my own sweet time in setting it up and calibrating everything that I possibly could. The only difference with the 3660 is the leg design, otherwise both models are the same for the most part. And as Jerry said, the cast iron top is excellent for a magnetic featherboard. Rolling base is so nice to move around effortlessly (I have to bring all my good stuff in for the winter since my workshop is my garage. Way too cold and with melting snow, too much dampness). Also, ZCI can be bought from Amazon for about $25 each that are made specifically for this model. Arbor will accept up to 3/4 or 7/8 dado. Fence is usefull and has little T-tracks for convenience. The only thing I would like to upgrade is the mitre, but that is typical.
> Good luck!


I agree about the mitre, I usually use my sled.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Jerry,
Do you use and outfeed table on yours ? I'm thinking of building my own this season and would be curious to see any ideas of other owners. Just a thought. My hope is to build something with locking casters that also doubles as storage of some sort, kinda like a rolling work bench with mitre slots, maybe a melemine top or somthing. Thanks.
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the quick feedback. I really like the saw, so I'll keep looking till I find one.
George


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Capt Splinter said:


> Thanks everyone for the quick feedback. I really like the saw, so I'll keep looking till I find one.
> George


Hi George:

Ok, here's the rub, as far as I can figure. I have the TS3650. It has been replaced by the R4511. Similar saw, similar layout, huge difference. My 3650 has a cast iron top made in three sections and they are heavy but accurate with one drawback, they rust. it is a never-ending battle to keep the rust off. The R4511 is an entire different animal with a 1 3/4" thick granite top. Same rolling base but it appears that everything else has been changed.

DO NOT buy used and make sure when you buy that the packaging says "Lifetime service agreement." Make sure you register. I would think that there may be supply problems with the new model. If you can still find a new in-the-box 3650, and the price is no more than $499 (Cdn) it is worth getting it. The new model is $799 and probably won't go down until next Christmas.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

George, don't know anything about the 3360, but I recently purchased the R4511. It has now been discontinued in the US, altho still being sold in Canada. If you can find a 4511, HD in the US was selling them for $299US, making it a REALLY good deal in my opinion.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

OK. I've been doing alot of head scratching and nose picking, and it looks like the Sears Model# OR35505 10" table saw is a copy (or very, very similar) of the Ridgid 4511, but with a steel table instead of granite. The handles are in the same place, and the cabinet looks the same. The Sears product got lots of nice reviews on the website from people who owned the saw for 2-3 years. Still would rather a Ridgid, but am interested in the Sears model for the price. Does anyone have other suggestions in the $600-$800 range? And any rumors of the Ridgid model coming back?
George


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

It is my understanding that both the Sears and Rigid saws were made by Emerson. There have been several models that were near identical, just color and name plate differences.

That said, I have a TS3660 and after tuning it up it works like a champ.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good Luck finding any of these saws as Home Depot has clearanced all of them out, I,ve seen reports on the Ridgid tools website of the 3650 + 3660 selling as low as $137 and I purchased one of the R4511 for $284 out the door a few mo,s back. You might try contacting Home Depots customer care and see if they can find one of what your looking for in your area. The SKU # for the 3650 is 105-495 and the R4511 is still listed on their website I believe(can,t find my receipt). All are great saws and you would do well to find and buy 1 in my opinion,Tommyt


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Any more luck finding these in the Atlanta area? I may ht up HD customer service and see if I can procure one.

I don't really have the room, but at the prices I've seen, I'd make an exception.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Chris


i have a 3660 just like Deb's. its a great saw. it has cast iron tables and i dont have a rust problem using the johnsons wax. it also has the same fence as the 3650, the only differences were the frame. the 3650 was replaced by the 3660, which eventually was replaced by the 4511.

i do like using magnetic jigs on the cast iron top. 

the one drawback that i have found is it takes up a lot of space.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

OK. Stop the presses!! The Ridgid R4511 granite top table saw at HD was discontinued in the US earlier this year. I suspect it was due to possible problems with the granite top???
Just looked at the HD website today, and they are now selling the R4512. They have gone back to the cast iron table with stamped steel wings, and say it can be customized by buying a seperate extension table or router table.
It is selling on the HD website for $549.00 with free shipping. I was looking at more expensive saws, and really couldn't swing the cost. Now I'm glad I waited. 
Santa might be good to me this year!
George


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Capt Splinter said:


> OK. Stop the presses!! The Ridgid R4511 granite top table saw at HD was discontinued in the US earlier this year.
> Just looked at the HD website today, and they are now selling the R4512. They have gone back to the cast iron table with stamped steel wings.
> It is selling at HD for $549.00.


With a little editorial license I edited Georges post, (above), I have seen the new model live at 1 local Home Depot. Yes, cast iron center with stamped steel wings. the older models 3650/60 had all cast iron, however the motor is now enclosed in the unit and the bottom is closed save for a 4" dust port hook up. So it is compact.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

The closest you are going to get to the 3650,3660 or 4511 available in the USA is being manufactured by Steel City Mfg. It is different in the sense that the new Ridgid 4510/12 are no true cabinet mounted trunnions as opposed to the R4511 and the new Steel City shown here, Steel City Tool Works - Product Categories , I would suggest you look into purchasing one of these as they are highly rated and not too expensive(around $700). I have the R4511 granite top and have had 0 problems with it. The only problems they had with that saw was a short lived recall on the arbors and that was quickly remedied.The other problems with the granite tops was related to Home Depot employees failing to follow guidelines for stacking these while transporting and storage. These were shipped in steel cages and not to be stacked higher than 2-3 high and in most case's I saw them stacked as high as 5 which resulted in the compression of the cages resulting in the tables and wings being compressed to the point of fracture. This Steel City saw is almost identical to the R4511 in all respects and highly ranked among contracter style tablesaws and come equipped with a riving knive. Something that was not available for the R4511. If your serious about getting a great tablesaw this is the one . I highly doubt you will find a 3650 or 3660 this late in the game. Hope this helps,Tommyt654


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Jack, thanks for making the corrections. I have not seen one in person yet. Hope to do that tomorrow.

Tommy, also thanks for clearing up the "problems" with the R4511. It doesn't surprise me that the employees were damaging the crates by not following directions. I looked at several models from Delta, Grizzly, Steel City all around $700 to $850. While I agree that these saws should stay true and last longer, (and would be my first choice if money flowed a little easier), my skill level and time available to do projects don't justify the extra $150 to $200. That money will be used for a drill press, or bench sander, or some other tool I desperately need (want!!). All who have one of these Ridgid models have spoken very highly of it, and the lifetime service warranty is a real plus.

So I think that's the way I will go. Looks like the $549 price is the regular price. Maybe they'll even put it on sale after Christmas. :yes2:
George


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

George, Don't discount the used tablesaws as of yet, Both of my other 2 of 3 tablesaws were used and have served me well over the years. And on another note the tablesaw you purchase should be the best you can afford. While the extra money spendt now may seem something you might can use on another tool right now you will find as your skills improve that the money you spend now on a tool of slightly more value will last you well into your advanced stages of woodworking. The cabinet mounted trunnions will make a huge difference in their accuracy vs a table mounted trunnion later on. I would highly suggest looking into an older Delta Uni or perhaps even a Powermatic PM66 as opposed to what you might garner now. The current Ridgid available are tabletop mounted trunnions and are not near as accurate as other tablesaws.This is just one mans opinion but I,m sure others here will agree get the best available for the money regardless of wether its used or not.Good luck and welcome to the craft.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Tommy, thanks for putting a little doubt back in my mind about this saw. I went to the lumberjocks forum and did a search on the R4512, and they did not like it at all. The R4511 has the cabinet mounted trunions and large blade adjustment wheels, and everyone spoke highly of this model. Then they went back to the table mounted trunions and original small wheels on the R4512. There was talk of this possibly even being an interim saw until the R4513 would come out. 
Oh well, guess I'll keep saving for a better one. On the bright side, it will give me more time to get my shop set up and in order.
George


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats why I suggested the Steel City saw. You can get it with a steel tabletop as well as the granite. Since we do not know where your from I would suggest linking to the distributors link in the link I provided and see if they have one near you. Sometimes a dealer will discount a tablesaw heavily towards the end of the yr if he has too many or a leftover from the previous yr. The craftsman model of the R-4511 is also still available in parts of the country as well for a discounted price. Good Luck,Tommy


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

10” Cast Iron Table Saw - RIDGID Professional Tools

Here is a link right to a post by Ridgid themselves. There is a little info there about the new R4512.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

With this having the cabinet mounted trunnions and free shippin, This would be your best bet, Amazon.com: Steel City Tool Works 35990C 10-Inch Contractor Table Saw with Cast Iron Table Top: Home Improvement


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Was in HD this morning and came across this... Photos attached for your perusal!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

FWIW,The Steel City,Powermatic,Ridgid, Delta,Jet Contractor saws all come from the same plant in China. The Steel City is the only currently manufactured contractor style steel topped tablesaw with Cabinet Mounted trunnions vs table-mounted trunnions,a huge difference. Even the new Ridgid R-4512 are tabletop mounted trunnions, something that for that kind of money you can only get at Steel City for now.Also most of these other tablesaws have stamped steel wings,The Steel City does not. If you,ll read the description on the top for the Steel City it is one seamless piece


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

Maybe I miss something but about about a real table saw for just vew more bucks 

G0715P 10" Hybrid Tablesaw with Riving Knife, Polar Bear Series

=========


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Your just payin extra money for a base on that saw thats all Bob,It ain,t worth the extra $200 for a cabinet style base and an extra 1/4 hp vs this, Steel City Tool Works - Product Categories, for $600 shipped


----------



## JBS (Dec 19, 2010)

I recently started woodworking and bought the dewalt dw744x TS. It was a nightmare... I knew that the dewalt had a small table size but trying to crosscut 24"... no go. I returned the dewalt back and started to look at other TS. After reading many forums reviews, specs, good and bad I decided to order the Steel City 35990C from Amazon. I ordered last week (still showed no stock) but just got an email from Amazon saying they'll be shipping out the TS this week. I'm just starting getting into woodworking and couldn't justify spending 1K+ on a cabinet saw. I'm hoping Steel City TS will last a long time and I can add either a jointer or planer down the line. I'll be building/making some cabinets for the garage to start with and add some built-in storage.

JB


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Let us know how it turns out. I,m contemplating sellin my R4511 and either upgrading to that model Steel City saw or upgrading to a Unisaw. Either way hope it works out for you.Now lets go Routing


----------



## JBS (Dec 19, 2010)

Tommyt654 said:


> Let us know how it turns out. I,m contemplating sellin my R4511 and either upgrading to that model Steel City saw or upgrading to a Unisaw. Either way hope it works out for you.Now lets go Routing


Will do. Yeah... buddy of mine who has a Unisaw keeps on telling me to cancel the order and get the Unisaw! I've been looking through craigslist in my area for unisaw as well.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Tommyt654 said:


> Let us know how it turns out. I,m contemplating sellin my R4511 and either upgrading to that model Steel City saw or upgrading to a Unisaw. Either way hope it works out for you.Now lets go Routing


Hi Tommy:

I have not been able to find any more than cursory information on how or what makes the unisaw better. I'd welcome the information. I use a contractor's saw and other than the voltage; mechanically, I don't see much of a difference in the way they work.


----------



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

I guess all tablesaws "work" The same way generally. However, safety features, Power, vibration, truth of cut(precision), machining of parts, ease of setup , ease of adjustment, fence system, dust collection ability, etc. etc. make a difference to me. IMO there is a vast difference between a contractors & a professional cabinet saw. I have owned both types and recognize the differences. But , that's just me. Good luck in your decision. What matters is what suits you.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Tommy:
> 
> I have not been able to find any more than cursory information on how or what makes the unisaw better. I'd welcome the information. I use a contractor's saw and other than the voltage; mechanically, I don't see much of a difference in the way they work.


Ron, I think the big difference is in the engineering of the internals - the trunion, gears, etc., plus the size of the motor and frame. Contractor's saws are made light enough to be moved (by two men) to a job site, so the internal mechanisms are correspondingly lighter. In contrast, cabinet saws are intended to stay in one spot, and are much heavier - thus telegraphing less vibration. It's a "hmmmmm" thing as opposed to a "grrrrrrr" thing.


----------



## cliffhiker (Feb 17, 2011)

JB,

I'm strongly considering the purchase of a SC 35990c.
Could you give me a thumbnail review of yours and if you would purchase again.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cliffhiker said:


> JB,
> 
> I'm strongly considering the purchase of a SC 35990c.
> Could you give me a thumbnail review of yours and if you would purchase again.


G’day 

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## JBS (Dec 19, 2010)

cliffhiker said:


> JB,
> 
> I'm strongly considering the purchase of a SC 35990c.
> Could you give me a thumbnail review of yours and if you would purchase again.


I canceled my order through Amazon on the SC 35990C TS. I was looking at many unisaws per friends recommendation but in my area... all the unisaws were either not functioning or needed way too much work to get it up to the speed. Soooo, one day on CL, I came across an older Delta contractor saw (6 years old I think) that was local so I went to go get a closer look and ended up purchasing the Delta contractor saw for really good deal... whopping $120 bucks. There was lots and lots of surface rush as well good amount of stain on the cast iron. After full day of cleaning, setting up the TS I'm totally happy with the purchase. The TS cuts very clean (with Freud combination blade) and square. Since I'm starting to get back to woodworking again and with the money I've saved, I can purchase other machines (ie. band saw and drill press).

JB


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like a 36-series. They are notorious for having bad motors in that model no. It might not be that model at all but the Delta tablesaws that are direct drive are for the most part junk tablesaws. If thats a belt driven saw its a much better deal IMO and with the right mods you can still have a decent tablesaw for that price,but the steel stamped wings are usually a giveaway to the direct drive motors.Plan on getting extra brushes for it if it is


----------



## JBS (Dec 19, 2010)

Tommy,

Yeah, it is 36 series TS with belt driven motor (has 2 capacitors on the motor). I replaced the belt with link belt and it runs great! I also rewired the motor for 220 as well. I'm totally happy with the TS for now. With the money I saved, I can look into getting a band saw or drill press or jointer... 

JB


----------

